#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Tell Me What You Think

## Dusted Agore

This is my first real post on these forums

Symbols i used in a awakening ritual involving my self and two others.

please keep in mind that i follow Chaos (make my own path and use what works for me) so what works for me works for me and may not work for others. 
I wont post what the symbols mean to me as it is very personalized for myself sorry about the rambling i am used to be questioned and judged.

The ritual involved calling on Odin

Like with most things to do with magic started and then my instincts took over on this, and after about a hour i look at what i had made and thought it perfect. 
Also the ritual worked as intended and we where all quite pleased with the results although i should have made the personal sacrifice direct and thoughtful because since then all three of us have lost a tooth  :Rolleyes: , o well live and learn, we all still think it was worth it.

----------


## JohnQLocke

That's fantastic! I hope it worked out well for you! I've noticed a lot of chalices recently but don't really get what they mean.

----------


## ArkhamQueen

it doesn't look finished, yet

----------


## Dusted Agore

> it doesn't look finished, yet


it was finished for me maybe not for you  :Smile: 


Isabeau "i see. it is good to know Odin is still around for some."

yes Odin is still around, and i love his sense of humor.
i was drawn to Odin and the runes about six years ago.


JohnQLocke "That's fantastic! I hope it worked out well for you! I've noticed a lot of chalices recently but don't really get what they mean."

sorry john i am in a rush right now, i will jump back on 2night to tell you what the chalice meant in this case.

----------


## Spencer455446

idk what the hell it means but it looks cool lol

----------


## Dusted Agore

sorry guys this has been a crazy week but i will make time for the net soon.

----------


## Syrokal

Im liking the Tribal Tattoo, and the Microsoft Word Clip-art in there as well.

----------


## Dusted Agore

> Im liking the Tribal Tattoo, and the Microsoft Word Clip-art in there as well.


i am not the most Artistic of people so i work with what i can.

the tattoo it is the triple horn of Odin.

if your being sarcastic then please know your sarcasm wasted on me.

----------


## Dusted Agore

> That's fantastic! I hope it worked out well for you! I've noticed a lot of chalices recently but don't really get what they mean.




in this case the Chalice symbolized the promise, and was also the vestal in which the blissing was to be placed.

The ravens on the chalice are Huginn and Muninn Huginn "thought" and Muninn is "memory".

The rune on the chalice is Perthro 

"we each had a silver chalice"

The Two Pillars are Boaz and Jachin of temple of solomon 


The dargons on top of the pillars in this case was for fire, unseen power, wisdom and chaos

hope that helps u out a bit John.

the symbols and meanings are personalized for myself telling u what they mean is only saying what they mean to me at the time, that is how it works every ones interpretation is different.

thank you every one that has replied  :Smile:

----------


## Dusted Agore

> Of course,odin is around.He doesn't seem the type to just fade away.Other than that,very well done,Agore.I escepially like how you worked in symbols of different faiths so easy.


thank you Darius  :Smile: 

i try to get the basic message across in the most simplistic way i can, a trait left over from a few courses i did years ago in technical drawing traffic sign's and such. 

yes Odin is not going to fade away if any thing i am sure he finds the current situation amusing.

----------


## Accioceroi

Its interesting.. I'm not sure about the cross. When I think of Odin I think about the "hanged man" him hanging from the tree (upside down).. it tells me something should be inverted to reflect this (maybe the hand). And of course a single eye. 

ack its just me.. everyones a critic these days..

----------


## Dusted Agore

> Its interesting.. I'm not sure about the cross. When I think of Odin I think about the "hanged man" him hanging from the tree (upside down).. it tells me something should be inverted to reflect this (maybe the hand). And of course a single eye. 
> 
> ack its just me.. everyones a critic these days..


Thanks for your reply Accioceroi  :Big Grin: 

lol yes every one is a critic these days and seem to never have a sense of humor, although i don't mind as they will amuse me or enlighten me with their opinions, still i respect all the opinions offered.

everything is there for a reason as it is personalized for myself and the others involved to trigger and talk to our subconscious. It was done instinctively, i did not sit down and ponder about any thing to do with the image.

one day when i have the time i will sit down,write up and post the whole lot of Ritual the meaning of every step and the inspiration and reasoning behind it all, so keep a eye out as i should have some time on my hand soon i hope.
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Apart from that feel free to mess with the image, edit this and that, make it your own maybe even use it in a Ritual your self.

If you do so please post, i would love to see your version of the image or hear of any ritual it was involved in (version of the image that is yours or mine).

----------

